# Jiinx's 10 G seahorse tank build!



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello!
I stumbled onto Marg's thread last year seeking a 8 G cadlight tank for keeping dwarf seahorses. It peaked my interest...and Marg has warned me - but I want to try and keeping them!

I bought a 10 G fusion from march this evening. I'm going to place a skimmer and a reactor in the tank to keep the water clean.

Just hoping to get some feedback and ideas on what's best and what not to do. I've been reading, but nothing beats experience! 

What kinds of macros should I keep for them? 

Thanks! 
sarah


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna tag along for the ride. I am curious about the horses. they appear SO cute


----------

